# X1550 PCI OC help?



## Cloudsever (Feb 25, 2008)

Just need some help with OC a GPU with ATItool
Card:Visiontek Radeon X1550
Bus: PCI
Default Core Speed: 452.25 MHz
           Mem Speed: 274.50 Mhz

I have tested it at 465.75 core, 283.5 mem with no artifacts. On a 20 min test.

But my question is my card cant monitor its temp so i wanted to know is artifacts the only sign that shows up when OC your GPU or can you kill a card with out them showing up? Or is there anyway to safely OC the card with out knowing its temp?


----------

